# Mustang Hatchback Concept



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

This concept by NeoTix is a purely digital creation. I like the aggressive proportions and the fast backlight... delete the vestigial back seats, shorten the wheelbase and viola :thumbup:

http://www.neotix.com.br/v4/index.html


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

That back end doesn't look right without a rudder :eeps:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

James said:


> That back end doesn't look right without a rudder :eeps:


Really? I kinda like it


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

A jet powered amphicar! What appear to be chrome exhaust tips are actually steerable waterjets.:yikes:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

That is one **** (t!ts) looking car... to bad it will never see the road.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> That is one **** (t!ts) looking car... to bad it will never see the road.


Is that the illustrious Mr. Ness in your avatar?


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Ugliest thing ever. Makes the AMC Pacer and Gremlin look good.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Maximus57 said:


> Ugliest thing ever. Makes the AMC Pacer and Gremlin look good.


Wow. That's pretty heavy


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow. That guy sure knows how to make an ugly car uglier.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Is that the illustrious Mr. Ness in your avatar?


Yeh. :thumbup:

I have been a big fan for a long time, and after watching the DVD "Social Distortion - Live in Orange County" one night I changed my avator.

My twisties artwork avator will be back though.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Yeh. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been a big fan for a long time, and after watching the DVD "Social Distortion - Live in Orange County" one night I changed my avator.
> 
> My twisties artwork avator will be back though.


I was a huge SD fan as well. First saw them on the Prison Bound tour in '87 (ditched school to catch an afternoon gig at the Celebrity Theater in Anaheim). Last saw them at the Hootenanny in '96.

Mike lived near me in Costa Mesa in the early nineties - I saw him at a few AA meetings - hell of a guy. Very talented and ahead of his time :thumbup:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice design exercise. I think I like everything except the rear. The 100% smooth curve just looks wrong.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> Nice design exercise. I think I like everything except the rear. The 100% smooth curve just looks wrong.


I think it's cool/impressive that a design firm that doesn't specialize in automotive design was able to come up with something like this :thumbup:


----------

